# What does WWB stand for?



## NewGunGuy (May 21, 2012)

While reading on these forum posts about 9mm ammo, I saw one post suggesting WWB ammo -- can anyone help tell me what that stands for please?

Thanx


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Winchester White Box.


----------



## NewGunGuy (May 21, 2012)

thank you for your help


----------



## NewGunGuy (May 21, 2012)

*what is JHP ammo?*

.,v


----------



## NewGunGuy (May 21, 2012)

.,l


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

jacketed hollowpoint.......


----------

